# Try this to get DD5.1 out HDMI Port



## donutman (Nov 22, 2006)

I have been able to get DD 5.1 sound through the HDMI port by powering up my system (ViP211, TV, Amp) and then selecting a different input (than the ViP211) on my TV, and then setting it back to the VIP211. The audio ouput of the ViP211 is set to Dolby Digital output only.

I have the HDMI out of the ViP211 routed to my TV and then from my TV via optical to my Amp. When the system first powers up all I get is 2 channel sound, but after switching to the other input and back to the DVD, both my TV and Amp indicate DD 5.1 sound and that's what I get out the speakers as well.

My setup:
Sat - ViP211 --> HDMI 1 input on TV, and Optical 2 input on Amp
TV - Toshiba 42HL196 --> Optical 1 on Amp
DVD - Philips DVP-5960 --> HDMI 2 on TV
Amp - Sherwood RVD-8090R


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

donutman said:


> I have been able to get DD 5.1 sound through the HDMI port by powering up my system (ViP211, TV, Amp) and then selecting a different input (than the ViP211) on my TV, and then setting it back to the VIP211. The audio ouput of the ViP211 is set to Dolby Digital output only.
> 
> I have the HDMI out of the ViP211 routed to my TV and then from my TV via optical to my Amp. When the system first powers up all I get is 2 channel sound, but after switching to the other input and back to the DVD, both my TV and Amp indicate DD 5.1 sound and that's what I get out the speakers as well.


Wouldn't the optical out from the TV in your set-up above become inactive. I guess I'm missing something here; how do you know when you're getting the DD 5.1, that's it's not coming from the optical (Toslink)?


----------



## donutman (Nov 22, 2006)

khearrean said:


> Wouldn't the optical out from the TV in your set-up above become inactive. I guess I'm missing something here; how do you know when you're getting the DD 5.1, that's it's not coming from the optical (Toslink)?


There are 3 ways that I can tell that I'm getting DD5.1:
1. The TV displays "Dolby Digital" or "PCM" on the screen.
2. The Amp displays DD 5.1 on its indicator lights.
3. I hear sound out the rear channels. No sound is present on the rear with 2 channel sound.

The amplifier has two optical audio inputs that can be assigned to input sources. I have the TV's output (optical 1) assigned to "DVD" and the ViP211 output (optical 2) assigned to "VCR2". There are also two coaxial digital audio inputs, but I'm not using them now. We currently use the input source labeled "DVD" on the amplifier, which is actually the output of the TV.

My amplifier is setup to process the TV output, not the ViP211 optical out. I had the later hooked up because that was only way I thought that I could get the DD5.1 out. I disconnected the ViP211 optical output and was still getting DD5.1, which proves that the signal is exiting the ViP211 through the HDMI cable, going thru my TV and over to the amp thru the TVs optical output.

This way I don't have to switch inputs on the amplifier when chosing a different source, DVD, VCR, or internal TV tuner (since it works better than the Vip211 tuner).

Sorry if this is confusing, but I thought that it was "special" since everyone has been saying (DN included) that you couldn't get DD5.1 out the HDMI port.


----------

